# Jimmy the Juice Man coming to Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

So stoked. Order placed a couple days ago and will be available at Sir Vape soon.

JIMMY THE JUICE MAN!!!





This is one sought after juice line that has a massive following. Can't flipping wait!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Crème Brûlée
Jimmy’s most famous and popular concoction, Crème Brûlée is a creamy-smooth, rich, and totally decadent cream vape with dark, burnt sugar, and yes…. some BA-NA-NA-NA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

I think i see another COMA coming on.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Hmm, you guys aren't playing hey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

@r0gue z0mbie when the HOBBIT sets his eyes on something he don't back off i must give the little guy credit here he is a machine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

BigGuy said:


> @r0gue z0mbie when the HOBBIT sets his eyes on something he don't back off i must give the little guy credit here he is a machine.



Haha, so you mean he'd fight off a dragon to get his hands on some premo juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy

@free3dom i reckon he would take on the wizard himself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

BigGuy said:


> @free3dom i reckon he would take on the wizard himself.



And I bet when he gets it he turns into Gollum...my precious - I know I do


----------



## BigGuy



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Matt

Any 3mg or 0mg coming with the order?


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey Matt not on this run mate. We will def be bringing in some 0 and 3 early in the new year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

*Caramel Pear*

A crisp, scrumptiously juicy pear, drizzled with an ooey, gooey, super sweet, warm, dark caramel glaze.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq

Sir Vape said:


> *Caramel Pear*
> 
> A crisp, scrumptiously juicy pear, drizzled with an ooey, gooey, super sweet, warm, dark caramel glaze.
> 
> View attachment 17459



The sound of this juice tickles my pallet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

I have tried this juice its very nice! Well done guys!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL

These sound nom, they coming in this week?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Well done guys. Have been itching to bring this in for a while aswell but my December hardware stock buy was more important their juice is awesome and the community following is even better #nohetero

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba

Look forward to tasting this and Halo in Durban

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Look forward to tasting this and Halo in Durban


capetodurban?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## capetocuba

Andre said:


> capetodurban?


Indeed sir. I'm from there originally. Off to see family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Bluff is not Durban

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Jimmy the Juice Man is on it's way people. Nom nom!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## steve

What's the eta @Sir Vape ??


----------



## BigGuy

Next week, but first the HOBBIT and myself will have to test it all and then awake from the NOMNESS coma before we stock the site.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Woohoo! More nomness  
@Sir Vape, are these going to be alcohol free?


----------



## Sir Vape

Yes Sir


----------



## BigGuy

Yes they are alcohol free.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Awesome! Thanks @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Jimmy the Juice Man is now and stock and available to purchase on our website http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/jimmy-the-juice-man

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## whatalotigot

Cant wait for courier to arrive

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Nice @Sir Vape 

Do you know the PG/VG ratio?
Sorry if I missed it elsewhere stated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @r0gue z0mbie 

It's a higher VG juice between 60 - 70vg according to the distributor. Jimmy does not disclose the exact ratio but its pretty evident its a higher VG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

"Higher VG" is all I like to know, thank you.

Just so I know to add or not add vg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

First Jimmy orders have left. Thanks to everyone for their support. Can't wait to hear what you think of this awesome juice

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

